# MOPS October Sale on marine salt.



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

For those of you who don't receive the MOPS newsletter, we've got a special sale on Instant Ocean and Reef Crystals salt for the month of October.

Instant Ocean 160 gallon mix (bucket): $35.00
Reef Crystals 160 gallon mix (bucket): $45.00

These prices also apply to the 200 gallon mix boxes for those able to pick up at our warehouse.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

OOh, nice revamped website. And all the plumbing fixins!

Expect an order soon


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

what are the prices for the 200gal box?


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

ameekplec,

We've had the new website up for approx. 6 months though it's still a work in progress. I'm sure Dan and the boys would like to see an order from you 

zenafish,

The prices for the 200 gallon mix boxes are the same as the buckets but you have to be able to pick them up at the warehouse. They're not being shipped for a variety of reasons.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

KevD said:


> ameekplec,
> 
> We've had the new website up for approx. 6 months though it's still a work in progress. I'm sure Dan and the boys would like to see an order from you
> 
> ...


KevD you work there? What do you mean by the 200 gallon mix boxes are the same as the buckets? They're the same price as the 160gal pails? $35 adn $45? Just curious as I don't see it on the site except for Tropic Marine brand.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

gucci17,

That's correct. The boxes are the same price as the buckets. The reason they're not on the web site is because they're only available for pickup.
I've worked with/for Dan for approx. 15 years but from a remote location (home) .


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

KevD said:


> gucci17,
> 
> That's correct. The boxes are the same price as the buckets. The reason they're not on the web site is because they're only available for pickup.
> I've worked with/for Dan for approx. 15 years but from a remote location (home) .


Ahhh gotcha! Cool, I may need to swing by and pay Dan a visit


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I live in Durham and work downtown. I'd love to get a 200 Gal. box of the reef crystals for that price if anyone else from this area is going that way. I just can't justify going all the way to Hamilton for one box of salt. PM me if anybody is headed down therefrom up here.

Thanks!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going on Tuesday to get a box. If anyone would like to get some but don't want to make the drive, I can pick up on Tuesday and leave at the Global Pet Food store on Bloor Street for pickup. 
2 things, though- 1) they won't be dropped off until the 18th, since I only work in TO on Mondays and the 11th is a holiday, and 2) you will need to order and pay through MOPS cuz I do not have the cash to pay then collect right now 



50seven said:


> I live in Durham and work downtown. I'd love to get a 200 Gal. box of the reef crystals for that price if anyone else from this area is going that way. I just can't justify going all the way to Hamilton for one box of salt. PM me if anybody is headed down therefrom up here.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

carmenh,

If you do get other people interested, I suggest first clearing the plan with Dan.
As I previously mentioned, the boxes are not on the website so people can't order them on-line for you to pick-up.
I doubt it'll be a problem as Dan is fairly easy to work with but there might be some logistics that need to be addressed before proceeding with the plan.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay  Nobody's asked yet but I'm sure if anyone does, we could work it out. Dan knows me, we pester you guys on a fairly regular basis


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Since Dan already knows you, I doubt it'd be a problem. Pester away


----------

